# New hunting equipment idea?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Just curious,if you had a idea for a new piece of hunting gear,for crossbows,what would you do with it.I have and have had a working one for a couple years but don't know what to do .Any ideas on how to go about this?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I would start contacting the companys that manufacture them.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

if you believe it could be a hit and a money maker, by all means read up on getting a patent for your idea...if its a money maker, the money spent getting an attorney to write something up and help you along the way, will all be worth it in the long run....


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

You made me curious, so I just did a google search for "what to do with invention ideas", and a lot of info came up. That would be a good place to start.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

mpd5094 said:


> I would start contacting the companys that manufacture them.




Absolutely the last thing you want to do if you want paid foe your idea!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I also have a money making Idea ( I hope). I have been researching it I have done a patent search. There is nothing like it. 

If anything do patent search it will take several searches but that is where I started 

I also spoke with a lady from the patent office and if I wasn't mistaken then it was around $170 for a pending patent and around $500 or $600 for a full fledge patent. 


Good Luck!


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I would suggest doing a thorough search to make sure there is not a patent it may infringe on. If you do not want to spend the money to patent your idea ($5K-$10K when it is all said and done) then you could approach companies that manufacture similar products about a possible joint venture. Be sure to get a not disclosure/non-compete agreement before you pitch the idea. If you do want to patent your idea, then consult a IP attorney and start making a prototype. Odds are it would be cheaper to outsource the manufacturing to another company than to build them yourself so you will need a working example in most cases. 

My friend keeps coming up with brilliant ideas (4 so far) but so far all have been covered by existing patents despite the absence of products in the market. I wish you the best of luck! When you make your millions and you need an accountant you let me know


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas.One thing i'm doing is drawing up the blueprint and mailing it to myself via a certified letter.And yea,it will probally be something like selling the idea to someone.I do have a working one but needs a little tweeking for marketing.


----------

